# Can I bring my Christmas tree to Dubai ?



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

What were you told by your international removers re bringing artificial Christmas trees and decorations in your container? I have spoken to several expats who didn't bring theirs but wish they did as apparently as long as there are no religious icons etc run of the mill baubles, lights and tinsel are all ok. What are your thoughts and experience on this subject, would love your feed back.
Regards and Merry Christmas
Jan


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We actually moved to UAE twice over the years and brought our artificial Xmas trees in both times, with all of the decorations. There is no restrictions.

Or you could simply buy the same things in a Mall here - with high mark-up.

There are number of churches in Dubai as well.


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Surely its cheaper to buy one over here? Spinneys and HappyPanda are well stocked with tacky xmas music in the background


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shanley said:


> Surely its cheaper to buy one over here?


I wouldn't count/bet on that !!.. don't know about Christmas decorations/trees, but in general you'd be surprised how much of a markup exists on almost all things around here, electronics being the biggest culprit... lol...


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I bought mine in Happy Panda with decorations and my usual shopping and my bill only came to 400Dhm

Realistically how much is it going to cost to send a tree from the U.K?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shanley said:


> Well I bought mine in Happy Panda with decorations and my usual shopping and my bill only came to 400Dhm
> 
> Realistically how much is it going to cost to send a tree from the U.K?


If someone is getting a container/less than container load of stuff over anyway, adding a christmas tree and decorations aren't going to change the cost aspect I suspect, the shippers work off of weight mostly and those things wouldn't tilt their scales.. 

400 AED does sound like a good deal ...


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Included my shopping too


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

In case of any objections, some prefer to play it safe....


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

ccr said:


> We actually moved to UAE twice over the years and brought our artificial Xmas trees in both times, with all of the decorations. There is no restrictions.
> 
> Or you could simply buy the same things in a Mall here - with high mark-up.
> 
> There are number of churches in Dubai as well.


Thanks, most of my Christmas decorations are very personal to us, we have bought one from every country we have visited in the last 18years so have lovely memories when we unwrap them every year, it would be a shame to have to leave them behind.
We have plenty of space in our 40ft container so want to take as much as possible with us.
Jan


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cartersindubai said:


> Thanks, most of my Christmas decorations are very personal to us, we have bought one from every country we have visited in the last 18years so have lovely memories when we unwrap them every year, it would be a shame to have to leave them behind.
> We have plenty of space in our 40ft container so want to take as much as possible with us.
> Jan


Same for us... Bring them!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

ccr said:


> Same for us... Bring them!


Same for us too.. Brought the whole house with us including some spiders!!! Having travelled all over, many times, I would not move without all my 'stuff' ever again! 

Lx


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Brought the whole house with us including some spiders!!!












Do you have a licence to import and breed pets in the UAE ?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Do you have a licence to import and breed pets in the UAE ?


Lol I didn't require them! I didn't order them! I certainly didn't pack them and they aren't on the inventory! They also didn't live!!


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the thumbs up, Happy Christmas!
Jan


----------

